# My collection



## snakegirlie (Sep 21, 2015)

Just thought I would show everyone what I have so far  

My bearded dragon Rosie she was my first reptile. Oldish pictures don't have any recent ones of my lizards 





My Blue tongue buddy.




My first snake Hugo. He is a Murray darling carpet and he is the sweetest snake I own. 




Zoe my stimsons Python 







Stella my blonde spotted Python. She is very snappy 




My female albino Darwin carpet 




These two are my most recent purchases and I am in love with them. 
This is my male 50 % jungle\murray jag. 







And this is my female 75% jungle\Murray jag




I love her belly stripe




Both jags are from k brothers pythons. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 21, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

